

Real time news: Worth dominating your desktop? - CalmQuiet
http://scobleizer.com/2009/04/20/real-time-news-to-take-step-forward-today/

======
CalmQuiet
I'm willing to check in on Scoble occasionally to see what he thinks is up.
But what does he offer of substance about this?:

"I’ll broadcast it live in video. Watch my friendfeed for links. See you at
about 4 p.m. Pacific Time."

Right! Bait me to friendfeed him (whereat, by the next day it's not an easy
thing to spot link to video). Not to mention: who wants a video. Give me a
friggin summary of the new service - enough to know whether spending real time
with video is likely to have any payoff.

I'm doubting it: he and wife are off Tweetsie Railroading to Santa Cruz to
cover twits. Ah, for the day when he used to follow more than blithering
twittering. </rant>

